# 1940 Colson on EBAY



## TJW (May 25, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1940-Colson...167?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a33ef88f


----------



## mike j (May 25, 2015)

Funny sense of humor.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 25, 2015)

Just saw that a min ago. Has a Vogue (ladies) badge on it. Bike belongs to a former Cabe member.


----------



## tripple3 (May 25, 2015)

I read description after your comment. I smiled.
I have to agree with seller.



mike j said:


> Funny sense of humor.


----------



## halfatruck (May 25, 2015)

he does have some nice motorcycles/scooters.......


----------



## jd56 (May 25, 2015)

I thought I was the only sensitive cabe member....there are others?

It does look good white, though. 

What is African American pinstriping, by the way? 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## Boris (May 25, 2015)

Got it figured out yet JD?


----------



## vincev (May 25, 2015)

I had a car once pained african American.


----------



## clunker (May 25, 2015)

If you think that description is good, check out his other listing for a military bomb mortar.


----------



## TJW (May 25, 2015)

clunker said:


> If you think that description is good, check out his other listing for a military bomb mortar.




He has a neat sense of humor:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Military-bo...771?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item33a33b881b


----------



## Robertriley (May 25, 2015)

Check out some of the feedback left for others...LMAO!

http://feedback.ebay.com/ws/eBayISA...cted2eba&iid=-1&de=off&items=25&mPg=27&page=3


----------



## rollfaster (May 26, 2015)

That's pretty funny, pretty weird also.


----------



## Conkity (May 31, 2015)

The bike is over $1000!


----------

